# libevdev, libinput missing module error



## phalange (Jun 19, 2020)

I use a window manager and I was fiddling with touchpad settings. libinput appears to be functioning, as my file 40-libinput.conf in /usr/local/X11/xorg.conf.d seems to work, since I can enable "Tapping" option there for example.

When I run `libinput measure touchpad-pressure` I get an error 
	
	



```
Error: No module named 'libevdev'
One or more python modules are missing. Please install those modules and re-run this tool.
```

Installing xf86-input-evdev did not make a difference.  (As a side note, I thought it odd that xf86-input-evdev pulled in webcamd?)

I've tried kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=6 and I tried =12 too in sysctl.conf.

PIP shows evdev installed in the python library.


----------



## Pain (Jun 19, 2020)

was having the same issue

```
sudo pip install pypi
```
solved it


----------



## phalange (Jun 22, 2020)

Thanks for the response. pypi eliminated the error about missing python module, but now produces a python error 
	
	



```
AttributeError: Undefined symbol "libevdev_event_value_get_name"
```


----------

